

There are now more iPhones sold than babies born in the world every day - coupdegrace
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/01/25/there-are-now-more-iphones-sold-than-babies-born-in-the-world-every-day/

======
powrtoch
I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that this may not be a sustainable
trend.

~~~
dahjelle
That was my first thought, too. Then I realized that it just might be: the
lifespan of an average baby is significantly longer than the lifespan of an
average phone.

Now, if the statistic was Apple was selling more iPhones to _new cell phone
customers_ or even to _people who'd never had an iPhone_ , then you'd be
exactly correct.

------
fragsworth
Analogous to "Peak Oil", would this suggest Apple is approaching "Peak
iPhone"?

------
blago
Let's put it this way: if every person was to buy a single phone their entire
life, and they were only allowed to buy an iPhone, it would take Apple close
to 70 years (at this rate) to achieve full penetration!

People are so easy to impress.

------
laconian
There are more atoms in the universe than there are iPhones.

------
fhmalik
seems like an unsustainable business model to me.

------
nirvana
Its interesting that this number, 400k per day, is significantly less than the
700k per day that Google has recently claimed to be activating.

Yet at the same time, the iPhone is %55 of Verizon's sales, and the iPhone is
not the only iOS device, with the iPod touch doing pretty well (7M last
quarter) and the iPad having essentially no competition and growing around
%100 a year.

To me, this implies that a very large number of the android phones being
activated each day are outside the USA, and I suspect to people who otherwise
would have bought a feature phone. It looks like the difference in
distribution (android's distribution is much broader since it has more
hardware partners who have more longstanding agreements with more carriers) is
the key to the difference in activation numbers.

~~~
r00fus
Sales numbers by Apple are hard, cold, verifyable numbers.

"Activations" is still a term that has no clear definition. Google has hinted
at what they are (and are not), but even their meaning to Google in terms of
the bottom-line are unclear.

Android is no doubt a phenomenon that is sweeping the mobile world... how does
Google profit or succeed from this?

~~~
patrickaljord
> Android is no doubt a phenomenon that is sweeping the mobile world... how
> does Google profit or succeed from this?

I suppose Google's goal with Android is to maintain those numbers up
[http://gs.statcounter.com/#mobile_search_engine-ww-
monthly-2...](http://gs.statcounter.com/#mobile_search_engine-ww-
monthly-201012-201112)

------
ja27
Partially due to all the couples going to sleep with their phones?

~~~
mladenkovacevic
sexting must be through the roof

